# Anyone here have a watch gang membership?



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Just came across it and I’m curious.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you mean people who have a mutual appreciation for wristwatches, or do you mean something like a neighbourhood watch?
"Watch gang" sounds a little hostile, like "If we think you're up to something, we'll f*** you up, buddy".


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Do you mean people who have a mutual appreciation for wristwatches, or do you mean something like a neighbourhood watch? "Watch gang" sounds a little hostile, like "If we think you're up to something, we'll f*** you up, buddy".


Watch Gang - The World’s Best Watch Club


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> Just came across it and I’m curious.


Never understood the inclination to own more than one watch. I guess I could have two, since I have two wrists, but beyond that what? I understand a fascination with high-quality tools and machines - I have top-tier camera equipment, fastest-possible computer, top-quality firearms, etc. - but I don't have fifteen or thirty of them!

However, Chitmo, each to their own. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

boyscout said:


> Never understood the inclination to own more than one watch. I guess I could have two, since I have two wrists, but beyond that what? I understand a fascination with high-quality tools and machines - I have top-tier camera equipment, fastest-possible computer, top-quality firearms, etc. - but I don't have fifteen or thirty of them!
> 
> However, Chitmo, each to their own. Hope you have fun.


How many guitars do you have?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Watches are traditional gifts and I have quite a few. I tend to stick mostly to Japanese brands (Seiko, Bulova, Citizen) but I have others as well.

I can't afford the real high end stuff.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> How many guitars do you have?


Good point, in a guitar forum I forgot to include them in my list! Once upon a time, too many, still have four more than I deserve.

Will you be hanging your watches on the wall, on stands, or in their cases?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Good point, in a guitar forum I forgot to include them in my list! Once upon a time, too many, still have four more than I deserve.
> 
> Will you be hanging your watches on the wall, on stands, or in their cases?


lol, you don't actually play guitar, do you?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

boyscout said:


> Good point, in a guitar forum I forgot to include them in my list! Once upon a time, too many, still have four more than I deserve.
> 
> Will you be hanging your watches on the wall, on stands, or in their cases?


I have 2 at the moment, one work and one casual, I’d like a few more for dress attire (I have to attend things that require a suit sometimes) and maybe something sporty. Beyond that I’m not sure


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Get a Jacob & Co


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I have 2 at the moment, one work and one casual, I’d like a few more for dress attire (I have to attend things that require a suit sometimes) and maybe something sporty. Beyond that I’m not sure



When I'm travelling, I like my Apple watch as it reduces missed calls and works well in concert with my GPS and iPhone.

For general office days, I like a Citizen that was given to me as a 25 year service gift.

With a suit and tie I have a very pretty Seiko with a bunch of diamonds. It's very thin so it doesn't catch on my shirt sleeve.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

First time I've seen that. But I have enough watches right now. LOL Don't need anymore. I just spent $800 to fix and setup one of my watches. So I"m not looking at adding more. Although my kids are continuing to give me watches. I got one again last Christmas.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's 3 or 4 watches in my desk drawer, given to me by various sources, and in various states of dysfunctionality. Haven't actually _worn_ a watch in well over 15 year, because nothing about my life needed me to. Apart from a wedding band, I'm not partial to jewellery, and for me, watches are mere jewellery, rather than tools. I hope no one decides to buy me one as a gift, because it will be a complete waste of their money.

But if your life requires one, I can understand that, and I certainly appreciate the mechanical engineering behind a well-designed one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are a few of the ones I use most often.

I had to google the watch gang.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't forget something big and gaudy for around your neck. lol


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Get a Jacob & Co


Is that thing waterproof?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The only people I seem to see wearing a watch are racecar drivers (not so much this year, though). And they are very conspicuous, as they are being paid to wear them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's been a thing with me that I always need to know the time. It drove me crazy when I've been in the hospital and not known the passage of time. I have a number of watches but nothing of great note other than the Tiffany I got for 10 years at one company a long time ago. This timepiece has kept perfect time for 150+ years and sits with fond memories of my parents in my living room.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a nice inexpensive Citizen Eco-Drive, bold black numbers on a white background, only stops if it’s left in a drawer for weeks, fairly durable, and looks sharp with a stainless band. Serves my daily purposes beautifully. I would like a more shockproof and waterproof one for outdoor activities like hiking and fishing, but this one has served me well even there. 

Every time I look at prices my heart sinks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's been a thing with me that I always need to know the time. It drove me crazy when I've been in the hospital and not known the passage of time. I have a number of watches but nothing of great note other than the Tiffany I got for 10 years at one company a long time ago. This timepiece has kept perfect time for 150+ years and sits with fond memories of my parents in my living room.
> 
> View attachment 306674



I have similar tendencies. I don't use an alarm and haven't done so for decades, the only exception being when I have to go to an airport at some ridiculous hour like 2:00 AM or whatever. In those cases I wake up before the alarm sounds and turn it off.

I can't sleep a wink if I can't see the time through the night. I have a big LCD clock that also projects on the ceiling. As long as I see what time it is I can relax and sort of return to what passes for sleep.

I get up probably four times during any given night on average.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I have a nice inexpensive Citizen Eco-Drive, bold black numbers on a white background, only stops if it’s left in a drawer for weeks, fairly durable, and looks sharp with a stainless band. Serves my daily purposes beautifully. I would like a more shockproof and waterproof one for outdoor activities like hiking and fishing, but this one has served me well even there.
> 
> Every time I look at prices my heart sinks.


Great watches. I have two and my wife has one. It should last.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's been a thing with me that I always need to know the time. It drove me crazy when I've been in the hospital and not known the passage of time. I have a number of watches but nothing of great note other than the Tiffany I got for 10 years at one company a long time ago. This timepiece has kept perfect time for 150+ years and sits with fond memories of my parents in my living room.
> 
> View attachment 306674



Man, they just don't make batteries like that anymore. 


Seriously though, beautiful clock. Classy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Man, they just don't make batteries like that anymore.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, beautiful clock. Classy!


With the Citizen Ecodrive watches you don't change batteries.

I agree though, very nice old clock.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> With the Citizen Ecodrive watches you don't change batteries.
> 
> I agree though, very nice old clock.


Yea, but you do have to move. Some days it's just easier to put in a new battery.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My good watch is a relatively inexpensive Citizen that my grandmother gave to my grandfather for their 50th wedding aniversary in 1997.

My inexpensive watch is a digital Casio. I like the analog Casios and might add one at some point, seeing as you can get them for under $20.

I like the Citizen Eco Drives, but they're way too big for the size of my wrist. Why can't watch manufacturers go back to making men's watches in 34 and 36mm sizes? Not everyone wants a dinner plate on their wrist.

I had a 'decent' Roots watch with a 25 year warrently, but they discontinued the line and don't honour their warrenty. Of course that all happened when the watch needed servicing. Great company to deal with....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, but you do have to move. Some days it's just easier to put in a new battery.



Nope, it's not self winding technology. It's some sort of solar thing.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nope, it's not self winding technology. It's some sort of solar thing.


They're totally solar. 

They're supposed to have a six month power reserve when fully charged.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> With the Citizen Ecodrive watches you don't change batteries.
> 
> I agree though, very nice old clock.





butterknucket said:


> They're totally solar.
> 
> They're supposed to have a six month power reserve when fully charged.


But when they eventually die, they have a capacitor inside that a watch guy can change out. If you don't regularly charge the watch (daylight), it is harder on the capacitor/watch will die sooner. Still, expected life much longer than a battery. Seiko Solar are the same, probably other brands as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have this








and a flip front pocket watch from the early '70s. No name. When I can find someone with the special tool to replace the battery in the Harley watch and find a case for it I'll use it again. Last wrist watch I had got snagged on something....that was years ago.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing overtly expensive but I have a few. I tend to wear my Garmin more than anything these days.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Nothing overtly expensive but I have a few. I tend to wear my Garmin more than anything these days.



The case is great, what I need. The watches look very nice as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The case is great, what I need. The watches look very nice as well.


I have a couple of the cases but can't find the pics of the others, I'll take one later.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted one of these as a kid but $2 was a lot of money back then.








Now you can buy this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's the other box, a mixed bag in this one, a couple of them go back 30 or 40 years and were dirt cheap. Still work though


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Here's the other box, a mixed bag in this one, a couple of them go back 30 or 40 years and were dirt cheap. Still work though


Just wondering if you have one of these? Probably the best wrist watch I owned. Got it in 1960. When the strap got too small I carried it in my pocket. The mainspring finally wore out in the mid 70's.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In 1960 I was just a gleam in my Daddy's eye.

(Dang, I don't get to say that too often anymore)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a few Timex back then but don't have any left. I still have my Dad's Oris which was from around the mid 60's, but that's about as far back as these go. It also "takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' ".












Electraglide said:


> Just wondering if you have one of these? Probably the best wrist watch I owned. Got it in 1960. When the strap got too small I carried it in my pocket. The mainspring finally wore out in the mid 70's.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

On the left, my fancy dress-up watch, an old Solar Aqua (made by Rolex)

On the right, my everyday watch, an old Timex Torture Test (needs new band)










Also had a Certina from the Fifties that I gave to my son. It has the 25-45 self-winding movement. Those old self-winders make today's expensive battery-powered watches look, well... kinda silly. 

Are we getting into pocket watches in this thread? 

My dad liked watches and clocks. I got 'em, but they mean very little to me. My daughters have the clocks.

Bottom line, I am with @Electraglide. Gimme a Timex. My dad wore that one to work every day (electrician) and it runs as good as the Certina with its 27 rubies. Better tone on the ticking with the rubies though...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have 2 Breitling knock offs that are self winders. A friend brought them back from Iraq for me during Desert Storm. They look awesome and still work. You wouldn't know they weren't the real thing without very close inspection. Big heavy suckers though.



KapnKrunch said:


> On the left, my fancy dress-up watch, an old Solar Aqua (made by Rolex)
> 
> On the right, my everyday watch, an old Timex Torture Test (needs new band)
> 
> ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> On the left, my fancy dress-up watch, an old Solar Aqua (made by Rolex)
> 
> On the right, my everyday watch, an old Timex Torture Test (needs new band)
> 
> ...


The strap for my Timex broke when I was a kid and it wintered out. Found it by luck the next year, took it home and wound it and it worked so the strap was replaced. My older brother has our grand father's and grandmother's pocket watches....the one grandmother's is upside down because it pins to your chest. The other one would be my great grandfather's. Last I saw at least one worked. I have two pocket watches and a clock that was one grandmother's wedding present. It's from 1880 or so.....needs the pendulum fixed.
Thinking back that Timex was a fair bit of money.... $10.95 as I recall. Almost a days pay for dad.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

my phone tells the time


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a birthday coming up...

Superocean Heritage B01 Chronograph 44 Limited Edition Steel - Green AB01621A1L1S1 | Breitling


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Thinking back that Timex was a fair bit of money.... $10.95 as I recall. Almost a days pay for dad.


True. Very true.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Here's the other box, a mixed bag in this one, a couple of them go back 30 or 40 years and were dirt cheap. Still work though


I’ll give ya $50 for the omega


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful!



KapnKrunch said:


> I have a birthday coming up...
> 
> Superocean Heritage B01 Chronograph 44 Limited Edition Steel - Green AB01621A1L1S1 | Breitling


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I have 2 Breitling knock offs that are self winders. A friend brought them back from Iraq for me during Desert Storm. They look awesome and still work. You wouldn't know they weren't the real thing without very close inspection. Big heavy suckers though.


most of the knock offs you get in the Middle East are still rather pricey by cheap watch standards and use quality Japanese movements.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I’ll give ya $50 for the omega


That's my Garmin, lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> most of the knock offs you get in the Middle East are still rather pricey by cheap watch standards and use quality Japanese movements.


Correct, these are Seiko.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I no longer wear watches since am more hands on work now but still have every one I bought or received as gifts in the last 30 years ...

I stopped getting batteries changed to just store them afterwards . Use to drop them off 5 at a time at the jewelry store for battery change. Have the time in the car, truck, phone, laptop... watch seems not as useful as before !


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Here's the other box, a mixed bag in this one, a couple of them go back 30 or 40 years and were dirt cheap. Still work though


Ha! I have that same Seiko in the bottom right. Circa 1982 I think. I have always admired fancy watches, but can’t bring myself to pay that kind of money. I splurged on a nice TAG Heuer I few years ago when the money was rolling in which I wear daily, but it was still under $2k on the grey market. I have a couple other Swiss watches, a Jean Peret and a Longines, but they are too dressy for daily wear. I have zero interest in joining a “Watch Gang”. If you thought guitar collectors were weird, just spend a few minutes on a watch forum.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> How many guitars do you have?


I have collected watches for about 15 yrs. I have some very interesting and beautiful watches. I have some expensive ones as well as some el cheapo ones. I have about 35 watches. I had to eventually buy a watch box and then another and another. My husband collects them as well. I don’t wear them as often as I should. I wear my Fit bit 24/7. That’s all I really need. I wear my watches on occasion at work or if I am going out.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Just came across it and I’m curious.


I looked into this last year. 

From what I researched was that the watches you received were "no name" watches that supposedly would have a retail value of say $250, but would in reality be worth say $75. 

A perfect example would be like Invicta where they say a watch retails for $800 but it's on sale for $150 at Winners...

I know some reviewers said they got Seikos or Citizens... But a lot of the watches were ones I've never heard of. 

Depending on the subscription tier you join, you could be spending thousands in a year... I'd save the money and spend it on a good quality watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My most unique watch is from the 1930’s. It’s Art Deco. It is really tiny. It’s a hinged bracelet watch made from sterling silver with sparkling diamanté stones in it. It fits my wrist perfectly. 

My husband got it off of Kijiji from a man in England. It was his wife’s who had passed away. He was moving into a smaller place and was having a contents sale. It sounds a bit creepy but it doesn’t really bother me. 

My prized possession is my Gucci watch. I bought this 20 years ago just because I wanted it, didn’t really need it. It’s very plain and simple.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Beautiful!



Only $10K and limited edition of 500 units.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favourite watches to wear is my FIL’s Timex watch. It’s plain and simple but large faced. I had the band fixed so that I could wear it. It has never let me down except for new batteries. I love it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Only $10K and limited edition of 500 units.


I'd have to sell most of my guitars.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My hubby’s pride joy is his used Rolex. It’s a Submariner. Couldn’t afford a brand new one so he bought off of a guy he deals with. It’s from the 1990’s. It is a very beautiful watch but he doesn’t wear it very often. He will wear it for special occasions.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

These are some of mine, 6 years ago. There's also been a few added to it since.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> These are some of mine, 6 years ago. There's also been a few added to it since.


What a beautiful collection. Love the Longine ones and the Mickey Mouse one.

I always wanted a Wittnauer. Maybe one day. Rather have a PRS though before I would buy one of these.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, *but you do have to move*. Some days it's just easier to put in a new battery.


I was wearing a Citizen Ecodrive before I inherited my current watch from my brother about a dozen years ago. It had solar "panels" in its face, so as long as I died outside it would keep running long after I stopped moving.

I recently had to do maintenance on the Tag Heuer I inherited - it wasn't keeping time as perfectly as it had done for about fifteen years - and the maintenance cost as much as the Citizen Ecodrive had cost!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I also have a Waltham Railroad watch that's probably from the 1910's or so. It works great.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

A friend of mine, very smart guy, has been deep-dive learning one thing after another since he retired about twenty years ago. About five years ago, well into his seventies, he decided to learn about watches and within a year he was apparently a pretty skilled watch technician.

For the next couple of years he repaired and reconditioned old and newer watches for dozens of people, and collected a couple of cases of (mostly) pocket watches that would likely make the aficionados here wet themselves, including an original of one of the first and most popular Railroad watches. Then his diabetes ramped up and his eyes went bad, unfortunately BEFORE I needed my watch maintained.

However it was clear that a lot of people needed a good watch technician. He fixed watches for people who had been shopping around for years trying to find someone to fix them and couldn't find anyone to take them on. If any of you watch junkies are looking for a way to make pocket money post-pandemic, fixing them might be something to consider. It's a scarce art, while there still seem to be people around treasuring older watches that need it.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

... ...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

The current stable.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I am not in a watch gang, nor am I ever likely to be in one. But I found this movie interesting 20 years ago. It ties in the importance of naval navigation with accurate timepieces and ultimately, the invention of the pocket watch and wrist watch. I imagine it's at least somewhat based on history, if not entirely.

Longitude (TV Movie 2000) - IMDb


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I am not in a watch gang, nor am I ever likely to be in one. But I found this movie interesting 20 years ago. It ties in the importance of naval navigation with accurate timepieces and ultimately, the invention of the pocket watch and wrist watch. I imagine it's at least somewhat based on history, if not entirely.
> 
> Longitude (TV Movie 2000) - IMDb


All you need is one of these.....correctly set.....a compass and a sextant or at least a protractor and a piece of string. 








Just as long as your clock is set to Greenwich time. A clear sky comes in handy too. 
Not too sure how accurate the movie is but the "Longitude Rewards" were a real thing.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Straddled the Greenwich line a couple years ago, stayed in Cutty Sark.

Two watches :

Beat up Victornox I wear all the time, does not miss a second.

Fancy going to meetin watch is a Boliva Accutron with diamond and fancy stuff that I got from a company at 25 years of service. About $2K about 10 years ago, beautiful watch!

I wreck shit so I used the scratched up one!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Watch Gang - The World’s Best Watch Club


I kind of wish you hadn't posted that link. I clicked on it and now I can't get rid of the damn ads on Youtube.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I kind of wish you hadn't posted that link. I clicked on it and now I can't get rid of the damn ads on Youtube.


Join the watch club. Then you can enjoy the atomic particles of satisfaction I get when I've already BOUGHT something I looked at online, but the company making it or a similar product is paying money to advertise it to me for months afterwards.

(Seriously, you can delete cookies. In some browsers you can delete them selectively and with care/luck delete just the ones responsible for your frustration. In many browsers you can't - you'll wipe out stored logins and other user data that will have to be re-entered when you return to those sites - but sometimes its worth it to do that. Of course Google has already stored its own copies of a lot of data - you have to use their apps to delete that from their servers. Or, give up the internet and play with all the buttons on your new watch instead.)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Former adult student who was an amateur watch repair guy and enthusiast told me about using nose grease as a lubricant. It kind of makes sense in an old fashioned "they really used to do that?" kind of way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't think anything could make me miss the CHIP reverse home-mortgage commercials where they turn the sprinkler on the real-estate agent, or the seemingly endless Warmoth commercials, but there you go.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Former adult student who was an amateur watch repair guy and enthusiast told me about using nose grease as a lubricant. It kind of makes sense in an old fashioned "they really used to do that?" kind of way.


Nose grease you say.....well it works on Briar pipes and a few other things so why not.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Get a Jacob & Co


That thing retails for $1,000,000


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an extensive watch collection. My prize possession is a 1930’s sterling silver Art Deco watch that my husband got me from England. It’s gorgeous. My other favorite is my Gucci watch.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> And they are very conspicuous, as they are being paid to wear them.


Yeah, most likely a sponsor arrangement at top levels. 

I never wore watches or rings at the track because, as an amateur, you're always working around machinery - having a battery short onto your wedding ring wouldn't be much fun while working on the car and there's no need to have a big fat watch on your wrist while driving because the gloves are going cover it up anyway plus it's another thing to go wrong and get caught on if there's a fire. Your hands are often the first things to go from heat - so they say to start unbuckling asap if there's a fire. Safety rituals become habit early on so even if you became professional and had crew to do everything IMO the tendency would be to stick with what worked well in the past - unless someone is going to pay you to wear their watch. But then I used wear my nomex inside out for good luck so maybe I'm not the best person to listen too ... lol


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a fair size watch collection (currently around 50). Some of my favorites that I consider very affordable are from Vostok.










I also enjoy the various Chinese Seiko homages from the last few years. Below is the Ouroborus MM300.










The Seagull hand wind Chrono is very cool and classy.










I'm also a fan of good lume.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> That thing retails for $1,000,000


Which one are you getting?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder how “watch club“ is doing since the pandemic?

I own a dozen or so watches including a couple automatic Omegas from the 1950s that were passed down to me, and my Submariner I treated myself to in 2014 with a big bonus.

all I’ve worn in the past 9months is my $50 Huawei Honor Band 5. far superior to the Fitbit I used to wear.

id love to buy a GMTii Pepsi or Batman, but the market has gone crazy like other luxuries (who saId we need a stimulus package?!) and i have few opportunities to wear it anyway.

I looked at the Tag Heuer Monaco last year but it looked weird on me.

most likely the next watch I treat myself to will be the Tudor Black Bay 58 or GMT


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, most likely a sponsor arrangement at top levels.
> 
> I never wore watches or rings at the track because, as an amateur, you're always working around machinery - having a battery short onto your wedding ring wouldn't be much fun while working on the car and there's no need to have a big fat watch on your wrist while driving because the gloves are going cover it up anyway plus it's another thing to go wrong and get caught on if there's a fire. Your hands are often the first things to go from heat - so they say to start unbuckling asap if there's a fire. Safety rituals become habit early on so even if you became professional and had crew to do everything IMO the tendency would be to stick with what worked well in the past - unless someone is going to pay you to wear their watch. But then I used wear my nomex inside out for good luck so maybe I'm not the best person to listen too ... lol


 most f1 teams have a watch sponsor.
life isn’t fair...the mclaren guys get super expensive Richard Mille watches....poor Gasly only gets a Casio lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, nothing's free. 











I wonder how much us taxpayers paid to have those little Bombardier ads on the shoulders of Checo and Lance? Very generous of us.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, nothing's free.
> 
> View attachment 342855
> 
> ...


Who's Checo and Lance?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Who's Checo and Lance?


Just through inference, you should be able to figure it out. Not that hard, especially as one is Canadian. Ask your cousin's sister's uncle's aunt, she's probably related to one of them.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Just through inference, you should be able to figure it out. Not that hard, especially as one is Canadian. Ask your cousin's sister's uncle's aunt, she's probably related to one of them.


You could also just answer the question... also not that hard.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bombardier jumps into F1 with sponsorship of Quebec driver Lance Stroll


The business jet division of Bombardier has decided to become a sponsor of Lance Stroll, making his debut this season with Williams.




montrealgazette.com





Here's a 3 year old news story we're ALL supposed to know about...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Because I give a fuck you does or doesn't know the reference? LOL

And it's "we're" since you're on the self-righteous train and all.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Because I give a fuck you does or doesn't know the reference? LOL
> 
> And it's "we're" since you're on the self-righteous train and all.


Fixed it thanks.
You started the self-rightous train ass hole. 
Or is it ass-hole?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If you say so, buddy. You love to jump into things that have SFA to do with you. Way to go. We all need a little self-righteous oversight like that. LOL


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I had to Google the Checo and Lance reference. Totally not on my radar. Ya lurn sumpthin evry day, dontcha?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Bombardier jumps into F1 with sponsorship of Quebec driver Lance Stroll
> 
> 
> The business jet division of Bombardier has decided to become a sponsor of Lance Stroll, making his debut this season with Williams.
> ...


In fairness, a picture of a racing car driver above the names Checo and Lance doesnt exactly require CSIS to figure out who they might be, no?









thanks for finding and posting the link, though!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Just through inference, you should be able to figure it out. Not that hard, especially as one is Canadian. Ask your cousin's sister's uncle's aunt, she's probably related to one of them.


Nah, they probably live together in Langley. Plus my cousin's sister's uncle's aunt gets a letter from the queen in about a week so she's busy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Because I give a fuck you does or doesn't know the reference? LOL
> 
> And it's "we're" since you're on the self-righteous train and all.


Um, maybe correct your own English first.


Diablo said:


> In fairness, a picture of a racing car driver above the names Checo and Lance doesnt exactly require CSIS to figure out who they might be, no?
> View attachment 343014
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness, how many people know he's a racing driver? Not the only sport with sponsors on their suits. Especially when the reference is made by *Joe Btfsplk*


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Um, maybe correct your own English first.
> 
> In fairness, how many people know he's a racing driver? Not the only sport with sponsors on their suits. Especially when the reference is made by *Joe Btfsplk*


Lewis Hamilton with a Mercedes logo?
dude, come on. You’ve made far more obscure references to long dead hippie artists than that without providing links. its truly tragic that when we come across a name we don’t recognize we are completely helpless because there is no tool at our disposal that can search for and provide us clarification on it.

we get it, you’re a nascar guy. Post some great watches owned by Billy Bob(s) and Darrell(s) from that sport and let’s move on from this nonsense.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lewis who?
Billy Bob wears a Mario Andretti watch








Not too sure about Darrel but Spiderman McBride probably has one of these.








Had a couple of girlfriends who asked me what I wanted for my birthday so I told them "I wanna watch." so they bought me one.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband bought this for me. It’s from the 1930’s. It’s very beautiful. It’s sterling silver with Marcasite gemstones highlighting the exquisite ornate design of this watch.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> My husband bought this for me. It’s from the 1930’s. It’s very beautiful. It’s sterling silver with Marcasite gemstones highlighting the exquisite ornate design of this watch.
> 
> View attachment 343132


Looks like one mom had. My sister has it now. I don't recall mom ever wearing it but it was in the safe along with the 1980's timex she did wear. In 2003 both of them still worked when wound.


----------

